# IBS Ruining Everything/18 years old



## Squirrelzz (Sep 10, 2012)

So I've had IBS all my life, I've had doctors tell me its rare to have been born with IBS, but not impossible. I've had a load of test done on me.. more then I'd like to say. I'm currently 18 years old. A male. With IBS-A/M. When I was in school. [highschool] I started dating my girlfriend. that was almost 1.8 years now. We're still together, and doing alright. Now I don't like to point blame on my IBS on issues in my life a lot because my father had always just said it was in my head. Growing up with IBS has its major down falls. I failed so many classes/test school related things. On top of that I had seizures and took depakote, Grew out of that with time. Also I wasn't ever good in school to begin with as I also had learning disablitys. So I dropped out of highschool because I was so far behind on credits and grades that I would of never been able to make them up. So I got my GED, and Passed. Did pretty good actually. My IBS is effected in many different ways.FoodStress - Any kind.Simple change in behavior - Sad/happy/angryWeather - Mostly cold weather/environmentSo here's my current problems now that you know a little back story on me. I'm 18 years old and have no sex drive anymore, Its completely gone. It's been withering away the past 2 years actually. Now you can see how this can take effect pretty badly on an 18 year old male, and an almost 20 year old female. I currently had been applying for jobs that weren't food related in my area. To make money to pay for my hobby's. After 8 months I finally got a reply back from pizza hut [yeah I stopped not applying for food related jobs 2 months ago.] To be a driver. went into two interviews. Funny thing is, my IBS didn't even exist during those interviews. Normally things like that would make me sick for weeks! But I also didn't eat before each interview so that might of been the reason for not getting sick. I often avoid eating, especially out with family/friends/important events. People always say "You're to skinny, you need to eat" Granted, I am skinny 5'9" 115LBS on a GOOD day. But often people will not understand/accept the fact that my bowels will eat themselves alive if I dare eat out. Its an anxiety thing, Being afraid of eating and having an IBS attack, and having to explain to people whats wrong. then having to be a party pooper and leave early. So IBS has not only effected my at home life, but also my outside friendship's life. I'm very stressed all the time about everything, my brain races and never stops, granted this might not be directly due to IBS. but it surely stems off of it. I'm so tired of the world telling me to "get over it, its in your head." Like its just so simple to ignore.. I expressed to my parents [even tho me and my father don't get a long to well.] How all my life, even when I was little. Every time I got mad at them or something. and said "I wish I was never born." Or "I wish I would just die already." that I wasn't doing it for attention, I was saying it because I truly felt/feel that way. I truly burden everyone, I had my own mother about a year ago, after getting in a small fight with her over grades [before I dropped out] and she told me blankly to my face, that she wished she never had a son like me. after that, I talked to her about it again. and she said the famous sentence. "That's not what I mean't, You didn't hear me right." Growing up, her and my father always said this to me. Like they we're trying to make me crazy, thinking everything they said wasn't how it was, or different. If you said it, You mean't it? Isn't that right? Back ontopic, sorta. my IBS has ruined everything. I wish It would just go away, just so I can know what it's like to feel "normal". I'm tired of waking up in the middle of the night with screaming pains in my side and IBS-D 5 mins later. Cramping so badly, that I fall to my knees wanting to cry but nothing comes out. Feeling cold to the touch, and its like 85 degrees. I don't know what it feels like to do "normal" things. I assume my sex drive has to do with my stressing, and I know my stressing has to do with my IBS, and as I grow and get older. And learn more, the stressing only gets worse. The scary part is, I'm actually starting to feel strangely happy. And I understand that when someone is so stressed out, that they become happy. It normally means they grow a pair and finally blow their brains out. and personally at this point in time, that doesn't seem like a half bad idea. I need help, and no ones willing to help. In my life time, I've seen 3 psychiatrist, they all moved away from me. so I have somewhat abandonment issues, I understand all my issues aren't IBS. and I also understand people move on and get new jobs/move to new buildings. But I always ask the question "why does everyone seem to do that when they come into close contact with me?" I just have so many issues, I feel like I'm two different people. I don't have two different personality's. Well not that I know of. But when I have an IBS attack, I feel scared/sad/angry/sorry. after it clears up. I feel ruthless/happy/joyful/bored. Some random feelings I have, but they do happen. I also get headaches in the mornings, and cannot sleep at nights. My body always feels sore. my knees/neck/back/ankles/wrist always hurt. I also have trouble looking people in the eyes, even my girlfriend. I actually don't like it when she gets close to my face, unless I close my eyes. I also don't like it when people touch my stuff, I'm a messy person, I can clean up after myself. I choose not to. For some odd reason. My girlfriend will come over and say my rooms dirty, and that she would clean it for me. and starts throwing things away, and I just get very angry. But that also stems from IBS, and this is how. When I was in maybe 4th grade, I missed a lot of school, my father got tired of picking me up form school because my mother told him too. so he just told me to stay home. But every time I stayed home, he'd throw away my toys. and get right in my face and yell at me.. I mean, this wasn't the first time he randomly threw away my stuff, or got in my face, or even hit me. And surely wasn't the last. but he threw away my favorite building toys. K-nex I had a ton of them. and of course I was that "special" child and could build anything with them, just with the picture on the front of the box... I think that was an ad-dabt of my learning disablitys tho, not being able to read and what not. Even tho I have told my girlfriend this story, she still doesn't understand very well. Says she does, but I can tell she doesn't. or at least it bothers her that I don't. And again, all my IBS's fault.I have a ton of story's to tell, that involves my IBS. and reasons why I do things because of it. I just want to be kid, while I still have time... Also I'm so tired of "tough love" so If you can't be nice and say sometime nice in reply to this, just don't say anything. I really don't need it. I'm rock bottom people, and I know that. And I'm trying to fix it. that's why I'm trying to vent to people that may be able to give some helpful advice. so instead of making me dig past bedrock, just try being nice for once. thanks for reading.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Squirellzz, you've come to the right place if you are wanting to vent, we are here to listen. If you are wanting some advice or help with your symptoms, please tell us what they are specifically and what you are currently doing to try to control them. I think if you get some of your IBS symptoms under control you can try and work on the other things in your life that are bothering you. Please, whatever you do, don't give up. You are way too young to be talking about ending anything. We are here to help and are willing to do so. It sounds like you have plently of issues with your family (I know how you feel, my family started the word dysfunctional). You don't have to be like them, you can overcome these issues and be a better person then them. It's no wonder you don't like anyone in your face, I am the same way about people touching me. When you don't have that as a child, it is hard to deal with as an adult.If you are not presently taking a probiotic, I suggest you start there. It will help with diarrhea and allow you to get somewhat back to normal. I started with Florastor. I got samples from my doctor, but you can buy it at just about any drugstore or even on-line with Amazon or others. Give this a try for a couple of weeks and see if it helps. I'll be happy to suggest other things if you let us know what symptoms you are dealing with and what, if anything, you are presently doing to help them. Please keep an open mind and know that different things work for different people, so it is a matter of trial and error. I hope things get better for you soon. This illness sucks and I don't think anyone deserves to have to deal with it, but since it's there, do your best not to let it control your life. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Squirrelzz (Sep 10, 2012)

I just started taking 10mg of Bentyl today, instead of My 0.125 MG of Hyoscyamine. I have to go into my new job at 5:00.. This stuff really hits you on the sleepy side. Only problem is, I'm a freaking Pizza hut driver.. Hopefully they aren't done with training today...Edit: The inside smell of pizza hut is truly sicking.. Cardboard and Old/New food smell... I already can't wait for todays shift to be over.


----------



## Squirrelzz (Sep 10, 2012)

Bobbatron808 said:


> Wow I never heard of Bentyl! http://www.ncbi.nlm....lth/PMH0000810/ How does it work for you? I had no idea there was a medicine made specifically for IBS (besides Rip-off-aximin, the $600 prescribed version of Imodium you may have seen on YouTube).
> 
> I got rid of my IBS twice, but by LONG LONG means. I'm interested to hear if there's a quicker fix in case my symptoms come back in the future.


I am kind of late, I know. my doctor has upped my bentyl up to 20mg. just makes me tired, I still can get IBS attacks if I do eat the wrong things. the 0.125 MG of Hyoscyamine is still better.. and I'll be going back to the doctor soon. to give her an update.

But with me. the Bentyl made me VERY sleepy. taking it for awhile your body gets use to the sleepy part. after maybe 3 weeks of taking it. Started making me VERY forgetful. also I thrashed more in my sleep then normal [girlfriend told me] I really don't like it.. I'd prefer the dry mouth of the Hyoscyamine over forgetting where I left my keys after I had just found them after 2 hours of searching.

It's worth a try if your IBS comes back, Everyone's different after all!


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

I feel your pain... Especially when people are telling me it's all in my head... It's tough to roam around with this invisible illness...


----------



## melissacox2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

Though medical professionals have yet to discover the specific medical reason IBS develops, the symptoms can be minimized. Fortunately, IBS does not cause permanent damage, but how people respond to the symptoms can cause great harm. For example, if you eliminate certain foods from your diet, a vitamin or mineral deficiency can develop. Eating provokes the symptoms, but to manage the syndrome it is necessary to know which specific foods to avoid, and how to supplement the vitamins and minerals lost. However, there must be other lifestyle changes and additions that help you manage stress and relax the muscles.

I've run into so many people with the same problems....they referred me to an amazing program that actually works and provides 3 month consultation. Definetely worth checking out.
http://bit.ly/V609Ny


----------

